
LinkedIn Email Makes Great Use of Technology - duck
http://www.smileycat.com/miaow/archives/002368.php
======
felix0702
That's a good move to increase Linkedin stickiness. At the end, it's all about
how relevant the information is to the users. Apparently, everyone would
definitely want to know how many of his/her business connections had moved to
a new venture.

